# March poster of the month nominations



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You can nominate up to 4 people, but don't nominate _Dre_ or Theo! (as they have won it recently and theres a 3 month waiting period)

Here are some possible choices

Zach
Mavsman
Mavs Dude
aussiewill
Mavs41
The Future7
Your Dallas Mavericks
Soulhunter_57
Gambino
SMDre
DHarris34Phan

EDIT: For the new guys, you vote on upto 4 people who you think have a chance on winning and then I eventually make a poll. You can't vote for yourself


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Spacesaver.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll vote gambino


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

It is difficult for me to vote since I joined only 2 weeks ago.

However, Mavsman it is !


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino
SMDre
Mavsman
Zach


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You guys can nominate four people.


----------



## Your Dallas Mavericks (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey guys, how about doing two votes this time. One for Best Poster of March and another for Best New Poster. That might be pretty cool.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The future 7 can get my 2nd vote, but yall others have 2 earn my votes  LOL.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Your Dallas Mavericks said:


> Hey guys, how about doing two votes this time. One for Best Poster of March and another for Best New Poster. That might be pretty cool.


Dre and I spoke about this, we decided not to do it. It would dull down the actual poster of March too much in our opinions.

So for now, just nominate posters in this thread.

If you have any complaints, send _Dre_ your nagging PM's


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Dre and I spoke about this, we decided not to do it. It would dull down the actual poster of March too much in our opinions.
> 
> So for now, just nominate posters in this thread.
> 
> If you have any complaints, send _Dre_ your nagging PM's


 Yeah, send your complaints to me.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Soulhunter_57


----------



## DEEPMOZ (Mar 20, 2005)

Is it just me or does the title of this thread remind anyone of playboy?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Aussiewil
Dharris34phan
SMDre

thats all for now 

(btw soulhunter_*67*)


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Aussiewill
Dharris34phan
SMDre
Gambino


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*AussieWill
Gambino
Zach
YinYin (just for the sweet pictures :biggrin: )*


----------

